# Ryobi 770r removing the clutch



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I am stripping a 770r for parts. I got the clutch bell off but i am not sure how to get the clutch free?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hammer and drift pin punch


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

Hammer and drift pin punch? Looks like it is pressed on? Not sure what your answer means. Seems like it needs to be pulled off somehow.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The clutch is screwed on. There should be an arrow on the top of the clutch showing you which way to unscrew it.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I dont see an arrow on the clutch but i will try to unscrew it tomorrow. It does have a stamp 'out' on it. thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it should be screwed on, sorta like a clutch for a go-cart.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

Appreciate all the help..I will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It'll take a few good sharp raps to break it free.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I bet it will... I am sure I will be able to get it apart. I just didn't want to start hammering until I knew how it was put together. This thing has been pretty abused. Left for dead years ago by someone. My neigbor has been bring me various lawn equipment he finds at some dump and i been trying to get them to run again.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmm good luck on it, some of the best stuff can be found at the dump, junkyard, in someones yard where they don't want it etc. and most of the time it will be good stuff.


----------



## Bowman's (Dec 16, 2004)

You will need to use a piston stop before you can back the clutch off. Mike


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Nah... a few good raps with a hammer & punch (or BIG screwdriver) will do it. Just turn the motor over until it is up against a compression stroke and smack it. I do a couple a day and never use a piston stop. I do have a clutch tool for Poulan engines and use an impact wrench on them... much easier.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats what i do sometimes, give me a hammer and a screwdriver and most of the time i'll have it off. whatever it is.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

The clutch came off with no problem..didnt even need the small hammer. Thanks for all the help..


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good going :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Good to hear.


----------



## carlrl (Apr 19, 2009)

Would that be: lefty loosy, righty tighty or vice-a-versa?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, they are normal right hand threads.


----------

